# Chimney got red tagged



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

My brother is building a house and the mason layed up the block chimey up to the top of the wall. The house is framed and the siding is on, so now the mason can finish laying up the chimney. Well, the code inspector came by and red tagged it because he says that there has to be a 1" air gap between the chimney and any combustibles. 

Has anyone else heard of such a thing and is this being enforced ???


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, that's a fact. I see you are in northeast PA. I'm in cetral PA, and it is being enforced. The PA UBC (which is basically the IRC) has only been in force for a year or so, so you're gonna be blindsided by a few things that you've done incorrectly for years and years.

From the IRC:

_*R1001.15 Chimney clearances.* Any portion of a masonry
chimnet located in the interior of the building or within the ex-
terior wall of the building shall have a minimum air space clear0
ance to combustibles of 2 inches (51 mm). Chimneys located 
entirely outside the exterior walls of the building, including 
chimneys that pass through the soffit or cornice, shall have a
minimum air space clearance of 1 inch (25.4 mm). The air
space shall not be filled, except to provide fire blocking in ac-
cordance with Section R1001.16._

This section does go on to list exceptions from the air space requirements, which I wil summarize:
1) A chimney with a UL 1777 recognized liner system
2) When the masonry chimney is part of a masonry wall, and flue liner is at least 12" from the combustible sheathing. 
3) Exposed edges of combustible trim, such as wood siding and hardwood floooring are permitted to abut the chimney.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks like your easy out has two possible solutions:

1) lean on the mason for doing non compliant work, and have him tear down the chimney and redo it. 
2) have the mason, at his expense, install a recognized liner.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmmm.......idk what they are gonna do to fix it. He is using propane as his primary heating and using the chimney for his woodstove. We are thinking about just capping off the block and after he gets moved in, laying up the rest of the chimney. We will have see.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, tell the inspector that it's a decorative, and not a functional chimney. :whistling :thumbsup:


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

I cant believe they allow block to be used for a chimney:no: 

We stopped doing that here years ago , because the block desintegrates under the heat, and after a few years the block will turn toi dust. They had a few houses burn down due to that and so they changed our codes. 

I hope all turns out well for you :thumbup:


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Often used cmu for the chimney, or outside chase anyway. My masonry chimneys almost always consisted of:
1) proper dimensioned clay flue liner
2) common brick wrap
3) airspace around wrap
4) cmu chase
5) stone or brick or stucco veneer. 

Built this way, there is never any question of being too close to combustables for the 4 or 5 layers.
JVC


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*Air Space*

the mason must not have installed many fireplaces.there must always be at least a one or two inch air space between combustible materials.in a masonry unit here i use a 13x13 flue liner(clay) surrounded with brick or 4 inch block.with dead air space and then the finished wall.
even with a zero clearance unit i leave a few inches from any wood or other combustible material.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

[quote=


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I have always used clay flue with block built up around it with a proper airspace on all 4 sides. Using just plain block for a flue in idiotic in my opinion. It doesnt cost a heck of alot more for a good solid chimney you will never have to worry about.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Correct me .........clay doesn't stand up to extreme heat? 

How about a stainless steal liner down the existing?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry if you misunderstood......but there is a clay flue inside the block. It is regular chimney block.

Anyway, if there is a air gap on all 4 sides, then how do you support the chimney so that it doesn't blow over ???


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Well I should have been clearer. I meant ceramic clay flue. It withstands heat and the temp fluctuations found in the northern climates much better. They are baked at 2000F and can generally withstand flue temps of 1500F. Im not exactly sure of temp ranges in a flue but I would think it doesnt get much above 600F unless you really have a roaring fire going for quite awhile. 

And as far as the chimney blowing over that I dont think is really even an option. The chimney needs to be at least 3' above the point of where it exits the roof and/or 2' higher than any roof or obstacle within 10' horizontally of it. Thats for draft. Anyway, the block doesnt continue up through the roof but instead is stopped between the rafters. The brick is then laid up the rest of the way wiht flashing put on for waterproofing. The flue continues up and you either pour a cement cap or have a custom made cap of some sort put on. Well teh weight of 3' of brick plus another ' of brick plus the lenght and width dimensions adds up to alot of weight. I think the only kind of wind that you would have to worry about knocking that over is a tornado. And then you would have bigger concerns than the chimney


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*clay*

clay flue liners stand up to heat very well.thats what they are made for.in all the years i have been in masonry the only flues i have seen crack were caused by chimney fires,or lightening strikes.and in both of those cases temps are well over 1500 degrees,far more than temps from a regular fire burning in your fireplace.
i know of no mason in his right mind who would use just a concrete or lw block for a flue liner.
rino,you would have your outside wall(finished wall)supported with your footing,then your fireplace unit,and the flue.if the mason builds the chimney right,the footing should suport both the outside wall and fireplace and flue.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> Well teh weight of 3' of brick plus another ' of brick plus the lenght and width dimensions adds up to alot of weight. I think the only kind of wind that you would have to worry about knocking that over is a tornado. And then you would have bigger concerns than the chimney


I think the comment about wind blowing it over was more about a chimney built from chimney block on the end of the house, and not passing through the interior of the home. This is a common way in many areas to build a cheap, economical chimney for a woodstove. With the 1" air seperation requirement, measures to secure such a tall, thin chimney against wind loads need to be addressed.


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

I think you guys have misunderstood me, the mason at the time use the flu liners, and had proper air space, but Block will deteriate after that much heat for years. Just feel the outside of a chimney in the winter even the facial brick will be warm. After the house burned down, the inspectors checked with some other older chimneys built the same way , and also did their own in house studies, and concluded that block was a bad choice , so for us here we fill ALL our chimneys with brick.

Dont think I am right , then the next house that you see is burned down, go over and check the block foundation, and you will see the heat just destroys a Block, but it effects the brick very little, with the same amount of heat.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

two kids said:


> I think you guys have misunderstood me, the mason at the time use the flu liners, and had proper air space, but Block will deteriate after that much heat for years.


You mentioned that not using block for a chimney's exterior (not the flue) was code in your area. Okay, I'm calling your bluff. What code would that be?


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> You mentioned that not using block for a chimney's exterior (not the flue) was code in your area. Okay, I'm calling your bluff. What code would that be?



Please show me where I said exterior? I said chimney , and that meant the fill of such chimney , But since you arent a mason I guess I can see why you wouldnt get that.

WHAT BLUFF are you calling? ARE you calling me a LIAR? 

I dont have the code right in front of me , But it doesnt seem that complicated to me, the Building Inspectors say stop using block and only use brick or we fail your house and you rebuild the chimney! 

IS that clear enuff for ya?   

It may be better , if you kept to pulling wire , and leave the real work to the men:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :whistling :whistling


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

two kids said:


> ARE you calling me a LIAR?


Either that, or you are sorely misinformed.



two kids said:


> I dont have the code right in front of me , But it doesnt seem that complicated to me, the Building Inspectors say stop using block and only use brick or we fail your house and you rebuild the chimney!


Again, you're saying that you're not permitted to use block on the chimney. Naturally, you need a fireclay flue liner or other approved material for the flue. Are you saying that you can't use block for the other portions of the chimney? You must use brick? Balderdash! 



two kids said:


> It may be better , if you kept to pulling wire , and leave the real work to the men.


That was uncalled for, and totally out of character for a pastor. I know a load of crap when I see it, and you've dished it out. 

Again I challenge you... show me the code that prevents you from using block on a chimney (other than the flue). Plainly put, it doesn't exist. You can't site it. I have both NFPA 211 and the IRC laid out right now waiting for your response.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> Either that, or you are sorely misinformed.
> 
> Again, you're saying that you're not permitted to use block on the chimney. Naturally, you need a fireclay flue liner or other approved material for the flue. Are you saying that you can't use block for the other portions of the chimney? You must use brick? Balderdash!
> 
> ...



MAN WHAT IN THE WORLD IS WRONG WITH YOU?

NO , We cant use block to fill our chimneys it has to be brick( how many times to I have to say this)

What was out of Character for a Pastor, Making a JOke.... DID YOU NOT SEE THE 5 SMILIES I USED You need to lighten up buddy....and remeber I am the one you called a liar ....which is pretty sad Considering I lay these chimneys here and YOu pull wire for a living....but hey who am I to say that you dont have the knowledge of our building codes here for a chimney  you are a wire puller , why wouldnt you know EVERYTHING ABOUT BUILDING CHIMNEYS?

LIke I said before I dont have a code book in front of me, dont have to take all the code test like other proffesions, so I dont need one......But why would I lie about this? What do I profit. This whole series of post is almost ridiculous


IF YOU CANT RESPECT ME , Dont speAk to me , I dont know what your problem is, or if you are just a sad little man, but Dont ever call me a liar again.....it doesnt matter where a person goes in life , we always seem to run into you , or your exact twin.....pretty sad :no: :no: 

YOu said you have the code books in front of you...when did I ever say this was a federal of standard code....I said they changed it here for us, I have no clue for anyone else, or any other city or state....ONly the one I am in   

AS THE OLD CHINESE PROVERB SAYS" DONT ARGUE WITH A NUT LESS YOU BE CONFUSED AS A NUT YOURSELF".... SO i GUESS I WILL STOP WITH THIS IGNORANCE , SO NO ONE CONFUSES ME WITH YOU oops I guess that was out of character for me as well HUH? I forgot that as a Pastor I was suppose to be the rug for you , so you can call me a liar. I will try to remeber my place next time!!!!


HEy ....tell you what though the next time I have a Masonry problem I will give you a call :notworthy :notworthy since you have so much more knowledge of my trade , IN MY AREA than me :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> why you think I would risk my soul for a LIE


Pitty that your version of Jesus Christ would not be gracious enough to give salvation one can not lose. If salvation is a gift from God, one that is undeserved by those who obtain it, and if by human works one can not obtain it themselves, then its a pretty unreasonable God who would then expect works in order to keep that undeserved and unearnable gift. Not to say Christains have ANY place for lies, but using the "I fear for my soul so I could not lie" argument is specious.



> REALLY DONT GET WHY THIS JUNK IS EVEN HAPPENING,


As to why this is happening.... You have to understand that except for maybe two other folks on this forum, MD is probably one of the most abrasive and blunt individuals here. He is also one of the most knowlegable and helpful folks around... especially when it comes to code and electrical stuff.

As I read through this thread 2k you come across as arogant and insulting. Smileys or not.... especially that Real Men comment. (Note also when I saw those whistling smileys I thought of someone TRYING to pretend innocence for having just don something mean OR a person having made a cutting comment that was supposed to look innocent - kinda like tossing a rock through a window and walking away whistling)

So... why is this happening?

Lets review:
1) You set yourself up as a preacher and one that can and should be held to a higher standard.

2) You put forth your postulation without citing anything to back it up and when challenged never backed it up with anything more than the personal knowledge you have which is being called into question.

3) You personally insulted one of the more respected regulars here who knows his code (or his google) better than most

4) You also insulted all of the other non masons - even with the smileys with your real men comment. Not a good thing to do in a place full of prideful professionals.

5) When having an argument about the code and then confessing that you do not even OWN a codebook nor can you quote chapter and verse you make yourslef look rediculous. You MAY be right, but like any lawyer you better back it up with PROOF or you will be found guilty anyway.

edited to add:


> Shouldn't we be asking Md to be taking it easy on Two Kids??


Nah... its more fun to throw chum in the water when the kids play:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Tom R said:


> Not to get in the middle of this one, - - but...


How did I know the "but" was coming:cheesygri I guess I'll throw in too.



Tom R said:


> LOCAL rules may or may not actually be in print...MOST CODES left up to final interpretation of the the LOCAL INSPECTORS


This is a common dynamic in contracting communities that consider it easier to roll over and take it laying down from every nit-wit inspector than spend the time it takes to comprehensively familiarize themselves with the ACTUAL CODE (read PUBLISHED) and subsequently inform each and every inspector, inspection supervisor, department chief, county commissioner, etc. that needs informing of the guidelines by which they are obliged by law to adhere to. If you haven't READ the rules you can't possibly KNOW what they are.

I for one have decided to make it my life's ambition to shove the code book right up the arse of every self-agrandizing inspector that wants to pretend that he has the authority to make the rules for construction on-the-fly. Have I paid a short term penalty for it from time to time? - you bet. However, in the long run it always improves working conditions. When all the players are equally informed and likewise obliged to play by the same rules, it makes the game a lot more fun.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> How did I know the "but" was coming:cheesygri I guess I'll throw in too.
> 
> 
> This is a common dynamic in contracting communities that consider it easier to roll over and take it laying down from every nit-wit inspector than spend the time it takes to comprehensively familiarize themselves with the ACTUAL CODE (read PUBLISHED) and subsequently inform each and every inspector, inspection supervisor, department chief, county commissioner, etc. that needs informing of the guidelines by which they are obliged by law to adhere to. If you haven't READ the rules you can't possibly KNOW what they are.
> ...



Pipe, 

I'm not saying I don't read the codebook, - - I was saying that jokingly, - - and at the same time making the point that Md is in definite command of the code.

And although I couldn't agree more that it is important to know the code, - - and better yet to be able to throw it in an inspectors face, - - he still has the FINAL say on what is or is not going to be allowed. Maybe you have more time to fight City Hall then I do, - - and maybe your City Hall is somewhat more HONEST and less CORRUPT than the town I speak of.

Sort of like when a cop gives you a ticket for something you didn't even do, - - and then someone tries to tell you "He can't do that", - - Well, that's funny, he just DID!! Then, - - when you get in front of the Judge, - - you realize he's every bit as corrupt as the cop!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> This is a common dynamic in contracting communities that consider it easier to roll over and take it laying down from every nit-wit inspector than spend the time it takes to comprehensively familiarize themselves with the ACTUAL CODE (read PUBLISHED) and subsequently inform each and every inspector, inspection supervisor, department chief, county commissioner, etc. that needs informing of the guidelines by which they are obliged by law to adhere to. If you haven't READ the rules you can't possibly KNOW what they are.


I have to agree. I have been told so many odd ball things from inspectors when I know the exact code in question because I read it word for word the night before the inspection. At least a dozen times last year an inspector has made a comment about something that runs contrary to the code in question and I have asked him for futher details or I have offered up futher detail *politely *and asked him what then? Usually they back pedal or say something about, well it's going to be up to the framing inspector or the final inspector... As long as there is a code there is a proper way, no matter how oddly an inspector wants to interpret something... there is always a supervisor or somebody to speak to above the inspector who will have final word. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Rob 53 said:


> Well in my part of the country i havn't seen a full masonry fireplace or chimney since the early 80's. i think we're the 11th fasting growing county in the U.S. so there is building going on here. I'm not sure if the code allows masonry chimneys but I suspect because of our expansive soils and allowances for movement that everyone prefers to see some kind of pipe. I'm actually surprised to see that masonry chimneys are still pretty common. <P>
> 
> Not many masonry chimney being build here in central Texas either, anymore, but it doesn't have anything to do with expansive clay soil. Simple engineering of the foundation pad will deal with that. Sad state of affairs is that with the advent of "zero clearence" pos fireplaces, most of the guys out there with trowels and hammers in their hands don't have a clue as to how to build a real fireplace. . Suppose it is a good thing too, since it was common around here for the "mason" to stack up the flue tiles with no masonry wrap inside a single wythe of stone or brick chimney. Never saw an inspector ever red tag one. Not many clients willing to put out the bucks it costs for a real mason to build a real fireplace, and I suppose if the trend continues for another 30 years or so, that skill, like structural stone masonry will be pretty much a forgotten skill
> 
> JVC


----------



## 1over2 (Nov 27, 2005)

JVC stone, Structural? You mean they didn't use wire lathe and glue stones on plywood chimneys in the old days?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*sad but true*



> Not many clients willing to put out the bucks it costs for a real mason to build a real fireplace, and I suppose if the trend continues for another 30 years or so, that skill, like structural stone masonry will be pretty much a forgotten skill


we have 3 masons in my hometown of 6000.two of us can build a masonry unit from ground up.the third wouldnt have a clue.most of the time when a fireplace in put into a new home here it is a zero clearance unit.so all the mason really has to do is to put a face on the fireplace and hearth.chimney pipe runs up thru the attic and the roof and stands like an over grown roof vent.even the woodburning unit is comming to a slow end in my area.most people want a ventless gas unit with very little masonry on it.and most times no hearth.and that my friends sucks.there is nothing like proping your feet up next to your fireplace on a cold winter day,feeling the warmth from the wood fire,smelling the smoke,and hearing the popping of the wood.
the american public has gotten lazy over the years.they want to come home hit the remote for the tv,hit the remote for the stereo and now hit the remote for the gas flame.:sad: very few people know the joy of spending a cool winter day out with their son cutting firewood to burn.coming back home and enjoying a hot cup of coco by the fire.heck i can remeber my mom cooking beans in our fireplace.or hobo dinners in the coals,roasting marshmellows.
sorry for the trip down memory lane guys.those are times that cant be repeated.



> As I read through this thread 2k you come across as arogant and insulting. Smileys or not....


i agree,but alot of masons do.i worked with a mason in okc two years ago we called tooter.he was always tooting his own horn.i loved the day we were both on the same wall.i had a run of 16 block and he had a run of 9.i had him so frustrated by yelling line up everytime i finished out and he still had 3 block to lay.he told our foreman he didnt want to work with me anymore.:laughing:


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey guys...You can have it....I came here to talk with people and get and give help, and now , I have become a liar and one who thinks he is better than all the non masons here. WOW what a last couple of days .

I cant believe than anyone got hurt over a joke, but if you really did , then please accept my most sincere apologies, I didnt know that it would have been such a big deal.

MD I dont care who we know in common, I know what I can and cant do with a chimney here , I am glad you found a code book for here , I know I sure couldnt.

Tell whoever we know in common to call me , and I will take them down to the municipal office myself, if I am wrong I will pay for his/her steak anywhere he/she wants, Just to compensate for their time. PLEASE TELL THEM, OR BETTER YET POST THEIR NAME HERE AND I WILL TELL THEM! IF NOT SEND ME AN EMAIL WITH SUCH A NAME.

I really thought this could be a fun place , I guess for me I was wrong....I REALLY DONT HAVE THE TIME TO ARGUE AND FIGHT....I HAVE 2 KIDS TO DO THAT WITH :laughing: :laughing: 

GOOD LUCK GUYS,

FOR ALL THE MASONS, KEEP EM STRAIGHT AND KEEP EM CLEAN.:thumbup: 

I REALLY HOPE THAT ALL THAT FELT BELITTLED OR HURT BY MY COMMENTS , THAT YOU CAN AND WILL FORGIVE ME , THANKS


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

two kids said:


> Hey guys...You can have it....I came here to talk with people and get and give help, and now , I have become a liar and one who thinks he is better than all the non masons here. WOW what a last couple of days .
> 
> I cant believe than anyone got hurt over a joke, but if you really did , then please accept my most sincere apologies, I didnt know that it would have been such a big deal.
> 
> ...


I hope you come back 2k. There have been times I've felt unwelcomed by the "old guard" but I figured that unless Nathan throws me off I'll keep showing back up. I do enjoy the info and figure that some of what I say should be useful since I've made my living at contracting for too many years. >> We sure could use the masons around here and I'm sure you can tell we could use a pastor...:whistling Rob53, aka Hammerslammer,akaK2eoj.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Hey 2kids you dont have to take off. One arguement with a member is nothing to get yourself worked up over. There have been worse on here that I've seen. I hope you reconsider and stick around. Its nice to have fellow tradesman to talk wiht and share ideas.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*turn tail and run?*

hey 2k,there is certainly no need to take off because of a school yard bully.
doesnt it say in the bible to turn the other cheek??
if you are going to leave this forum because someone called you a liar,then you had better hope you never run out of work and have to work with a large crew.becasue young man there is one on every crew.one who talks down to everyone,ridicules your work and they way you do things.
i hope you stay.


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

Guys I am not mad or hurt or anything ....but my life is full of serious stuff....between my buisness and church I work 90 hours a week , and also I have twin 10 year olds, with cerebral palsy that have just undergone, their 22th surgery....So like I said, I came here for fun and to relax, and to talk with guys and gals in the building buisness, not to have to argue or defend something that means nothing to anyone other than my local masons, and that I know to be correct, but didnt have the book to back up. Then to be called a liar and arrogant , and a smart mouth......just too serious for me....as far as any bully , that was almost funny.... about the turn the other cheek thing, that only applies if I retaliate with vengence, not if I just walk away  

Really guys good luck , and I hope everyone here makes more money and gets more work than they ever have.....but for me I stay serious all the time, so I think I will just find me another site to hang out and chill....but thanks for asking me to stay. I will still be reading your guys posts from time to time, but no more getting involved. 


YOU GUYS HAVE FUN.....AND DONT BE SO SERIOUS ALL THE TIME....trust me I am the oldest 30 year old I know:sad: :sad:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh somebody has a groupie.


----------



## logical (Jan 5, 2006)

All that SHOUTING certainly doesn't help matters any.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So whats new in the Masonry field these days?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*new*

i got some new trigs and corner blocks today from acme:laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

stacker said:


> i got some new trigs and corner blocks today from acme:laughing:


 Sweet, hey listen Stacker, when you were a youngin' did you share your blocks with others or bounce them off there heads? :laughing:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

stacker said:


> i got some new trigs and corner blocks today from acme:laughing:


Hate to be a one upper but I have to. My guys and I got new sweatshirts from a local distributor. They werent hoodies though.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

stacker said:


> :sad: very few people know the joy of spending a cool winter day out with their son cutting firewood to burn.coming back home and enjoying a hot cup of coco by the fire



:bangin: :bangin: stacker, after 25 years of heating with wood sorry there is no more joy of cutting firewood. The maul is replaced with a splitter, a compact tractor with front end loader replaces carrying or loading up the pickup, and a wood boiler replaced the wood stove (big firebox means less loading).:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*joy*



> stacker, after 25 years of heating with wood sorry there is no more joy of cutting firewood


lol i understand that.it really never was a joy cutting and stacking and splitting and hauling.the jou is the fellowship between a dad and son.:thumbsup:
and that young man beside me in my pic is my joy!he is the spelling bee champion for his grade school:clap:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> How did I know the "but" was coming:cheesygri I guess I'll throw in too.
> 
> 
> This is a common dynamic in contracting communities that consider it easier to roll over and take it laying down from every nit-wit inspector than spend the time it takes to comprehensively familiarize themselves with the ACTUAL CODE (read PUBLISHED) and subsequently inform each and every inspector, inspection supervisor, department chief, county commissioner, etc. that needs informing of the guidelines by which they are obliged by law to adhere to. If you haven't READ the rules you can't possibly KNOW what they are.
> ...



Well, I think I know the township Tom is talking about because I had a run in with them about 12 years ago. It is too long of a story to post. There is a very delicate dance you perform with these guys from time to time. I have noticed that they will test you to see if you in fact know your code book by citing something. Then again I have had blatant mis-interpretations by the inspector. The choice is fight city hall, can be VERY hard to do if you are on a job and it can take 1 month for the code official to review what the inspector knocked you down for. Your instinct is stand up and fight for what's right, but reality is your job has just come to a screeching halt and the homeowner wants to know why, not to mention your now way off schedule and losing your subs, not to mention when the job stops your payments stop. I always make sure I am present for EVERY inspection on a job so I can question anything they might try. Usually though after 1 or 2 times of them trying their crap and you citing the code to argue it out they will back off and you won't have any problems with them after that.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

stacker said:


> he is the spelling bee champion for his grade school:clap:




COOL, I was too back when I was in 6th grade.:thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stacker said:


> and that young man beside me in my pic is my joy!he is the spelling bee champion for his grade school:clap:


Is he looking for work?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

